# The winner of May's contest!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I cant wait to see who won this month. Ive seen some really good competition this month!

Everyone has had great photos of their beauties in this months contest!:-D:-D

Good luck to everyone and wish me luck as well!:-D:-D
:-D:-D


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd love to know who won May before June's results are out. XD

I'd also like to enter June with a new photo...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Burd said:


> I'd love to know who won May before June's results are out. XD
> 
> I'd also like to enter June with a new photo...


WOOPS!! lol I meant to say May's contest.:-D:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll change it. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I'll change it. lol


Yay! Thanks DQ!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

.... impatiently waiting!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> .... impatiently waiting!!


As am I! Lol Didnt DQ say that she was going to change it?:-D


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

think she meant the thread title
think admin is the only one that can do the contest stuff


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tisia said:


> think she meant the thread title
> think admin is the only one that can do the contest stuff


Oh, really? Woops lol.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I want to see too  And I can't wait to enter the next contest, I feel like I have aquarium photography down pretty good now XD


Also photo's for contest have to be new right? Just wondering for future reference, like if I ever happen to be going through the archives and see a awesome betta pic I want to enter (Although I've barely had betta's for a month XD)


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I don't think they have to be new... I have a lot of really good ones in my archives.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't see why they have to be new/current - the pic I submitted last month (if it went through, I'm still not sure) was a couple months old. I have a couple other pics I'd also like to submit that are about that old as well...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> I don't see why they have to be new/current - the pic I submitted last month (if it went through, I'm still not sure) was a couple months old. I have a couple other pics I'd also like to submit that are about that old as well...


It doesnt have to be a new picture.:|


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

cool, That's good to know


----------

